

Ryan Dahl of Node is internetly gone in a __why style - avnerner
https://github.com/ry
Following what seems to have been a twitter bash, Ryan, creator of node, seemed to have taken a cover:<p>https://twitter.com/ryah<p>Personally, I hope it's temporary.
======
benologist
<http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/30/dahl-out-mike-drop/>

~~~
avnerner
No, no..

I'm not taling about this. Ryan was still active after nominating Isaac
gatekeeper.

He did the __why thing after:
[http://shitryandahlsays.tumblr.com/post/33834861831/but-
who-...](http://shitryandahlsays.tumblr.com/post/33834861831/but-who-decides)

------
netta_ruffina
He'll be back in no time!

